# Video of Female Guppy Giving Birth



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

This female had already had over 2 dozen babies when I took this video & when she was done there were over 3 dozen babies.

Female Guppie Giving Birth - YouTube


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent capture! thanks for post the vid.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. Great video!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nnfd5h


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome video..thank you.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Well done. Thank you


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for the nice comments, this is the first time I accually got to see one of my fish give birth, it was neat to watch & you can see just before the babies come out that she pushes. Her fins go back then out comes the baby.


----------

